# Comparison of CIC Retrofit and NBT Retrofit



## bimmerretrofit (Oct 27, 2014)

*Comparison of CIC Retrofit and NBT Retrofit
*
*We receive a lot of messages and emails from customers, who are looking to "update their iDrive" but are unsure whether they should go for a CIC Retrofit or NBT Retrofit. We decided to create this thread to help customers understand the benefits and advantages of each one of the retrofits.*​
*Let's start with a bit of history&#8230;*

*09/2008 *- CIC Navigation System entered the BMW market in 2008. It was introduced as a replacement to the old and inefficient CCC Navigation and Entertainment System, and opened a new chapter in OEM Vehicle Navigation and Entertainment Systems. CIC Navigation System is still the latest Navigation System, which is installed in BMW E-series from factory.

It is based on a powerful Video and Graphical processor; it has an internal 80GB HDD for multimedia and maps storage. Fast response speed, high resolution of the display, appealing and ergonomic design, improved internal structure of the components and many other features make CIC Navigation System the leader in its class of OEM vehicle navigation systems.

*07/2012* - CIC was superseded by an NBT Navigation System, and NBT currently is the latest Navigation System which is installed in BMW F-series from factory. We released a special adapter, called eNBT Retrofit Adapter, which permits installation of NBT into E-series, so NBT retrofit is an option for owners of E-series as well.

*Main advantages of CIC Retrofit over CCC Navigation System*

•	Internal hard drive (80GB): maps and music can be stored on hard drive
•	Faster processor (faster response speed)
•	Better graphics
•	No more overheating issue
•	Huge step forward from the older CCC
•	More ergonomic design
•	CIC permits other multimedia retrofits to be added: Combox, BMW Apps, BMW plug-in

*Main advantages of NBT Retrofit over CIC Retrofit*

•	200GB hard drive instead of 80GB drive (available in CIC)
•	Combox built-in
•	Faster processor (faster response speed)
•	Better graphics / higher contract
•	Sports Display (real-time power and torque meters)
•	M-lap timer 
•	Ability to stream video from USB in the armrest (CIC does not allow this)
•	BMW Apps
•	3D maps

*CIC Retrofit vs. NBT Retrofit*

If you are still not sure which retrofit is right for you, please consider the following:

•	NBT is the "TOTAL UPGRADE" system, which comes with all "bells and whistles", whereas CIC retrofit allows "STEP-BY-STEP UPGRADE", which makes CIC retrofit more affordable. i.e. you can first do CIC retrofit, than Combox Retrofit, than BMW Apps.

•	NBT retrofit is more modern, offers more features, better graphics, faster processor, bigger hard drive, etc.

•	CIC retrofit is generally more affordable than NBT retrofit, BUT please keep in mind that:

price of both CIC retrofit and NBT retrofit depends on vehicle's configuration and your needs - price of NBT retrofit may be a more costly option for one customer, but a more affordable option for another customer!

*Hope this information helps you in deciding which "iDrive retrofit" is right for you!*​


----------



## vinners (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice info! So looks like for someone with CCC, NBT will be a better option.
I sent you an email with my VIN, pls let me know what the price will be for both CIC + Combox and NBT. :thumbup:


----------



## modomi06 (Jan 31, 2015)

Very interesting notes!
And what about moving from a CIC (+ combox etc etc ) to NBT ?
There's a lot of work ?
Tks


----------



## xx (Jun 2, 2013)

maybe not just in NBT... the 3d maps shows up in the CIC too (perspective mode)


----------



## ivo1bg (Jan 30, 2015)

modomi06 said:


> Very interesting notes!
> And what about moving from a CIC (+ combox etc etc ) to NBT ?
> There's a lot of work ?
> Tks


I'm interested of that too.

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bimmerretrofit (Oct 27, 2014)

modomi06 said:


> Very interesting notes!
> And what about moving from a CIC (+ combox etc etc ) to NBT ?
> There's a lot of work ?
> Tks


When going from CIC/Combox to NBT retrofit, you will need to replace the head unit, display, and do some rewiring to retain features like Bluetooth and USB.
This retrofit is considered to be more complex than CIC retrofit, and we recommend that installation is done by a professional installer.


----------



## bimmerretrofit (Oct 27, 2014)

xx said:


> maybe not just in NBT... the 3d maps shows up in the CIC too (perspective mode)


3D maps in NBT are much better than in CIC. The reason is not only because the maps themselves are different, but also because in the graphic processor in NBT s made by Nvidia.


----------



## Abraham12li (Mar 4, 2015)

ice info! So looks like for someone with CCC, NBT will be a better option.
__________________
smart lover


----------



## gdharvey (Sep 28, 2011)

I apologize for lack of total understanding in this area upfront. My rig is an 04 530i Sport w/o (does not have) Navi, I researched and like the Dynavin upgrade. How does my no navi status or Dynavin desire fit into the NBT option?? thx.

DIREGARD: options don't apply to e60 I guess...:tsk::bawling:


----------



## bimmerretrofit (Oct 27, 2014)

gdharvey said:


> I apologize for lack of total understanding in this area upfront. My rig is an 04 530i Sport w/o (does not have) Navi, I researched and like the Dynavin upgrade. How does my no navi status or Dynavin desire fit into the NBT option?? thx.
> 
> DIREGARD: options don't apply to e60 I guess...:tsk::bawling:


Dynavin manufactures aftermarket nav solutions for BMWs. NBT is OEM navigation system. If you want you can send an email to [email protected], and we will send some information about NBT, so you can compare it to Dynavin. Thanks.


----------



## Darkknight1 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm interested in upgrading from CCC to NBT. Please PM me how much I should be expecting to pay including install. I have an '09 535i.


----------



## bimmerretrofit (Oct 27, 2014)

Darkknight1 said:


> I'm interested in upgrading from CCC to NBT. Please PM me how much I should be expecting to pay including install. I have an '09 535i.


PM sent


----------



## KienPC (Sep 28, 2015)

Good thread with helpful information.

I wonder what is the different with NBT for F10 & F30 .... apart from monitor .. they look the same ..


----------



## bimmerretrofit (Oct 27, 2014)

KienPC said:


> Good thread with helpful information.
> 
> I wonder what is the different with NBT for F10 & F30 .... apart from monitor .. they look the same ..


Hardware-wise, they are the same. Software-wise, there may be some "HW ident" differences, however globally they are the same.


----------

